# Bonded pair in Green Bay, WI



## hamsterdance (Apr 13, 2015)

My brother has two rabbits he needs to rehome in Green Bay, WI. Oscar is a 5 year old neutered Netherland Dwarf, Chloe is a 1 year old intact female lionhead. He's moving to California and I wish I could keep them but I already have my two and my parents won't let me keep them. They are both healthy, sweet little kiddos. Please respond if you're interested or if you have questions! The photo of the lionhead looks just like Chloe, however it is off google as I don't have a real picture for her... But it could be her TWIN. Just want them to go to a safe, bunny savvy home! They currently have their own room. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428954299.932045.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428954323.208309.jpg


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 14, 2015)

cute bun(s) ( I mean rabbits )


----------



## hamsterdance (Apr 20, 2015)

Still available


----------



## hamsterdance (Jun 9, 2015)

These two are still looking for a forever home before he leaves so if there's anyone you know of in the state, we are willing to travel to get them into a happy home! Thanks for looking


----------



## hamsterdance (Jun 16, 2015)

The two are now in my care. Here are photos of them- please spread the word if you know any house rabbit lovers in WI! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434506656.137825.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434506668.456778.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

OMG they are so cute! I would adopt but sadly live in Aus&#128557;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 18, 2015)

Same here--I just sat up two hutches as we were supposed to be getting two from Calif, but at the last minute they found homes for both, so now we are out the cost of supplies and hutches.


----------



## hamsterdance (Jul 14, 2015)

My parents have decided to let me keep Chloe and Oscar! Yay!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 14, 2015)

That's good news. I'm glad they have a safe and loving home


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2015)

:happyrabbit::woohoo:highfive:


----------

